# Compilazione beryl

## maggiolo00

Salve ho seguito la guida http://gentoo-wiki.com/Beryl e visto altri topic per cercare la soluzione...ma niente. 

Mi da errore quanco compila beryl-core precisamente :

 *Quote:*   

> 686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I/usr/include/libpng12 -I/usr/include/startup-notification-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I../include -I../src -DPLUGINDIR=\"/usr/lib/beryl\" -DIMAGEDIR=\"/usr/share/beryl\" -march=pentium4 -mtune=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -fforce-addr -falign-functions=4 -fprefetch-loop-arrays -fomit-frame-pointer -Wall -Wpointer-arith -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wnested-externs -fno-strict-aliasing -MT main.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/main.Tpo -c main.c -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/main.o
> 
> In file included from ../include/beryl-settings.h:27,
> 
> from main.c:24:
> ...

 

----------

## Deus Ex

 *maggiolo00 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ../include/beryl.h:49:26: error: GL/glxtokens.h: No such file or directory

 

significa che non riesce a trovare glxtokens.h, che dando

```
 $ qfile glxtokens.h

x11-proto/glproto (/usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/include/glxtokens.h)

```

risulta far parte del pacchetto glproto.

Dai un 

```
emerge -1 glproto && emerge beryl
```

e vedi se si sistema

----------

## starise

Se vuoi puoi passare dal vecchio beryl al nuovo compiz-fusion (la fusione tra beryl e compiz).

A me sta andando benissimo... gli effetti sono fantastici ed è molto veloce e fluidi.

Ho scritto un how-to per l'installazione qui: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-566882.html

----------

## Ic3M4n

beh... diciamo che attualmente beryl è uscito almeno in una versione semidefinitiva. compiz-fusion è tutta roba presa da git, quindi oggi può andare e domani no. comunque è vero, rulla di brutto e si può vedere dai video degli utenti... 

[EDIT] questo ho visto che l'hai inserito anche tu: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E4Fbk52Mk1w

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EytuaK04llw&mode=related&search=

proprio per fare un paio di esempi

----------

## BlackBelt

minchia notevole. Quasi quasi lo installo  :Smile: 

----------

## starise

Guardate, lo sto usando da ieri (con gnome 2.16.3)... fin'ora non mi ha dato alcun problema. E' stabilissimo. Poi oltre ad avere più funzioni e plugin è, almeno questa è la mia impressione, anche più veloce e scattante rispetto ai vecchi beryl e compiz.   :Wink: 

----------

## maggiolo00

ho seguito il consiglio e la guida per mettere compiz-fusion l'ho provato su ubuntu e va una spada..

ora l'ho installato anche su gentoo , pero quando lancio lo script mi si chianta X e devo riavviarlo...si muove solo il mouse

----------

